# Supermarket cons



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We called in at Carrefour today to stock up on beer, and it seems they have rebranded their own-brand Cerveza Holandesa (red and gold can) with the cheapo white "economy" label. Same strength (a sensible 4.5%), same price, presumably the same product - but you can't take that to someone's party can you? You'd look like a right cheapskate! So you are obliged to pay twice the price and get something respectable-looking.

I am so fed up with being manipulated by these people. The same happened with Tesco etc when they brought in the "premium" range products - over a few months they gradually downgrade the quality so they are the same as the regular ones used to be, but by that time you are used to paying the extra. Grrrr!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> We called in at Carrefour today to stock up on beer, and it seems they have rebranded their own-brand Cerveza Holandesa (red and gold can) with the cheapo white "economy" label. Same strength (a sensible 4.5%), same price, presumably the same product - but you can't take that to someone's party can you? You'd look like a right cheapskate! So you are obliged to pay twice the price and get something respectable-looking.
> 
> I am so fed up with being manipulated by these people. The same happened with Tesco etc when they brought in the "premium" range products - over a few months they gradually downgrade the quality so they are the same as the regular ones used to be, but by that time you are used to paying the extra. Grrrr!


I saw a BBC Watchdog programme a couple of weeks ago.
Unbelievable. 
The various con tricks that the major supermarkets use on their customers are far too numerous to recall.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

littleredrooster said:


> I saw a BBC Watchdog programme a couple of weeks ago.
> Unbelievable.
> The various con tricks that the major supermarkets use on their customers are far too numerous to recall.


Like £1 each. Buy 2 for only £3!


----------

